# MMMMMMMM Homemade marshmallows!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I can't believe it but we actually made a batch of homemade marshmallows today. The other night I was looking through the guide channel and saw that Alton Brown was doing a show on making homemade marshmallows. I couldn't figure out how the heck you could do that so I set up to record it. I'd forgotten about it but my wife and son watched it last night. I was surprised but she said that it doesn't look that hard. My son has been bugging me ever since so a little while ago I went to the food network site and got the recipe. To my surprise we had almost everything we needed in the house and what I didn't have I ran to the store and got. Let me just say one thing... It's SIMPLE! I haven't tried the final product yet because once they're made you have to spread them into a pan and let them set for about four hours and then cut them into strips and then squares with a pizza cutter. But sampling the goo left in the bowl and on the spoons once they were in the pan told me that they are fantastic. I can't wait to try a batch of Rice Crispy treats with these buggers. I'll never look at a marshmallow the same way again.  If you'd like to try it, go to foodnetwork.com and do a search for "marshmallow alton brown" and you'll find the recipe.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

OMG these things are just too good! 

We just finished cutting thum up. From here on out, marshmallows from the store just won't cut it.  If you like marshmallows give this a try. You won't be sorry.

John


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/recipes/recipe/0,,FOOD_9936_88610,00.html


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

All right John you got me wanting to try it, I wont be surprised if I dont have that episode tivo'd of good eats I will have to go check.. Cya Slick


----------

